# Christina Model 1x



## Stawacz (18 Jan. 2010)

wie der titel schon sagt such ich den namen dieser unbekannten..ich hab die jetzt des öfteren im netz gesehn aber nie konnt ich herrausfinden wer sie ist..wer nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte:WOW:


----------



## willbilder (18 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Wer weiß den Namen dieser Süßen Maus 1+*

Sie heißt "Christina Model"


----------



## Stawacz (18 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Wer weiß den Namen dieser Süßen Maus 1+*

ganz großes danke:WOW::WOW:


----------



## kalle04 (19 Jan. 2010)

Sie heißt Christina Lucci !!!


----------



## G3GTSp (26 Jan. 2010)

danke für das tolle gif


----------



## Evil Dragon (27 Jan. 2010)

wooohooo ! thx


----------



## congo64 (30 Jan. 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## cyreander (9 Jan. 2012)

Yepp, Christina Lucci.. das professionellste PinUp des Internzeitalters. Sie macht das, seit sie 18 ist.. Wenn man sich ihre neusten Clips anschaut, scheint daran jedoch wohl nur ihr "Freund" zu verdienen. Sie hat stark abgenommen und sich die Brüste verkleinern lassen. Seitdem sinkt ihr Stern, denn sie war ein Vollweib und die Männer mochten jedes Gramm an ihrem Latino-Körper... Cést la vie !


----------

